
The New Razer Blade - philipp-spiess
http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-systems/razer-blade
======
muppetman
I feel quite old and stupid that I clicked on this expecting shave technology.

~~~
chimeracoder
I assumed that's what it was too.

If that's what you're looking for, though, Bevel[0] was just launched.

(I used to get _terrible_ razor burn - switching to a double edge razor has
made a _huge_ difference. Bevel didn't invent the concept, obviously, but they
do make it very convenient.).

[0] [https://getbevel.com/](https://getbevel.com/)

~~~
dmunoz
er, what exactly did they do to make it "very convenient"?

Their shaver looks very similar to a Merkur Futur [0], which has existed for
ages and isn't considered by many to be the best safety razor. The cost for
the razor is fair at $60, but they want to extract $30 a month afterwards!
Insane! Their lineup consists of a priming oil, badger hair brush, shaving
cream and aftershave balm. None of this is out of the ordinary for well
equipped wet shavers, and costs nowhere near $30 a month to supply.

Oh well, if it's worth it to someone to subscribe and forget, what do I care.
I would rather keep the money in my pocket. You only need to order wet shaving
supplies perhaps once a year anyway, even less if you know what you like and
stock up.

Notice the bullshit copy on their website: they conveniently leave standard
single blade double edge razors out of their comparison matrix so that only
the Bevel Razor gets the 6/6 checkmarks.

[0] [http://www.shaving101.com/index.php/product-
reviews/safety-r...](http://www.shaving101.com/index.php/product-
reviews/safety-razors/261-merkur-futur-adjustable-safety-razor.html)

------
pseudometa
Does nearly every laptop these days look like a Mac Book Pro? Once in a while
I see things like the Yoga, but from the radius of the rounded corners,
indents for opening the lid, shape/size of the keyboard keys, placement of
inputs... They might as well have spray painted the MBP black and called it a
night. Maybe they did...

~~~
nwh
It's nuts. Every laptop I see now is a plastic MacBook knockoff, and this is
no exception.

~~~
_zen
What makes it a Macbook knock off? Chiclet keyboard? Sony's VAIO X505 did it
first. What else? Smooth, rounded corners? (lol)

------
ineedtosleep
This is actually a very very interesting laptop where my only question is:
Will it run Linux without too much trouble?

I have a Lenovo W530, but I have an inkling that the future of the Thinkpad is
very grim for my work use cases. Laptops like the Razer Blade would be my next
potential go-to if it can run Linux without much fuss.

~~~
sitkack
How so?
[http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/w-series/w540/](http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/w-series/w540/)

I really like my MBP, solid fast machine. It only has 16GB and I would like a
machine with at least 32 if not 64. I am a little jealous of a W530/W540
owner. You can have RAID SSD and 32GB of ram. Coupled with VMWare Workstation
... swoon!

~~~
ineedtosleep
Right, I've seen the W540 as well, but I guess I'm thinking longer term since
my previous laptop, the T61, was used for 5 or so years. In that time, I'm not
too confident about Lenovo's workstation plans...

> I am a little jealous of a W530/W540 owner. You can have RAID SSD and 32GB
> of ram.

There's also an available mSATA slot. I have 3 SSDs on mine, but I think I
went too far.

~~~
sitkack
You did not. Use all available resources I say! In my MBP I have 1 TB SSD and
a 1TB rotational drive (replaced the DVD drive) for backups (runs an rsync
every hour ssd->platter). When the reliability is proven I will run dual 1TB
SSD and rsync to a networked machine. My Samsung 840 EVO has been stellar. You
don't need Hadoop when you have fast disks.

------
cfeduke
Most of the specs look great, but like most made-for-Windows-8 laptops on the
market there is a fixed limitation of 8GB of RAM.

Its 2014. I want 32GB of RAM as an option, and 16 GB minimum.

I am still looking for a great Linux development laptop but this is not it.

~~~
sliverstorm
16GB minimum is still a little silly. My desktop has 16GB, kind of on
accident, and my machine literally has no idea what to do with so much RAM.
Most of the time it spends 8-10GB on disk cache.

There are absolutely use cases for more. I would love to have my home machine
at my desk at work, for example, for EDA tools. But that's why you make 16GB
(or even 32GB) an _option_.

~~~
sitkack
No way. Everything with a keyboard should probably ship with 16GB. My dev
server has 128GB, my laptop has 16, 4GB is a toy and 8GB is the minimum for
useful work. This laptop looks pretty good, but compared to a W540 which can
have dual sata and 32GB I would have to pass.

My next desktop will have 64GB which is not extreme in the least. The worst
trend that I don't see being fixed is the lack of ECC memory. ALL MEMORY
SHOULD BE ECC!!!1! Lack of ECC is like running an open loop feedback
mechanism. no good can come of it. No ECC and terabyte filesystems, recipe for
horrible unrecoverable disaster.

~~~
derefr
> My dev server has 128GB

...when you say 'dev server', is that a computer in your home/office, or
something hosted somewhere? And, if it's hosted--who are you using for hosting
that makes 128GB-memory machines available cheaply enough that it's at-all-
sensible to use one for a dev server?

~~~
sitkack
It is a used machine hosted at a friends colo.

For something similar [http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sun-SunFire-X4600-M2-8x-AMD-
Opteron-...](http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sun-SunFire-X4600-M2-8x-AMD-
Opteron-8356-2-3ghz-Quad-Core-64gb-RAM-2x146gb-
HDD-/171263758307?pt=COMP_EN_Servers&hash=item27e01d8fe3)

The only reason to use hosting providers is to provide instant
provisioning/scaling. Otherwise, money burned. Colo space is fairly cheap, so
are old but still totally serviceable bad-ass machines.

~~~
derefr
> Colo space is fairly cheap

I'm not sure you have the same definition of "cheap" as I do. $5/mo for a 1GB
DigitalOcean droplet is cheap.

Buying old-but-badass hardware seems to be similarly cost-effective for that
purpose (if that link is to be believed), but where (other than "a friend in
ops") can you get 1U/2U of colo hosting for anywhere near that price?

I guess, if you're talking about the marginal price of an extra 1U/2U on top
of your existing production rack, it can be negligible. For non-business-
affiliated goofing-around, though?

~~~
sitkack
I mean actual colo space, like you just pay for 4u, 8u, bandwidth and power.
No machines, just space.

Both are "cheap" just along different axis.

~~~
derefr
Right, that's the same thing I was talking about. But again, how is paying for
4u/8u of space at all "cheap", when all you want to stick in it is your own 1u
junk server?

~~~
sitkack
But I don't want to stick my own 1u junk server (although I do have those, 4
cores, 8gb). The low end SSD back VPS are phenomenal for what you get.

------
ChikkaChiChi
Razer needs to do the right thing and make Blades that are less gamer-friendly
and more business-friendly. If you can tame the battery life with a more sane
graphics card, you could give Apple a serious run for its money.

~~~
w-ll
I would say Apple is more artist friendly than business friendly, and that's a
perfect place for these high end Razor Blade machines to give them a run for.

~~~
achompas
I think GP was referring to how are Macs are engineer-friendly, since they run
*nix and work well with Linux.

~~~
chimeracoder
They run (an old version of) the FreeBSD userland, but I would hesitate to say
that the "work well with Linux".

It's _tolerable_ , but it's hardly a stellar experience. Things like
suspend/hibernate, fan control, etc. are problematic, even though they're fine
on most other pieces of hardware on the market.

I always sigh a bit when I hear people recommending installing Linux on a
Macbook, because they're not getting the full experience - they end up
thinking that Linux is buggy and doesn't support these functionalities well,
when the truth is that it _does_ , as long as you use hardware that is
actually supported.

There are a number of reasons that Apple hardware will probably always be a
sub-optimal platform for Linux. There was a HN comment a while back from one
of the Linux kernel developers responsible for maintaining the MPB drivers who
explained why this is the case, though I can't find it.

~~~
sitkack
I don't think he means by "works well with Linux" that macs actually run Linux
even ok. Which is clearly not the case, a mac running linux is waaay shittier
than say a Lenovo W540 running Linux.

Running Linux on a Mac is not a good idea. Just getting it to boot is a 4hr
plus long endeavor. Best to run Linux in a VM on your mac. Windows on Mac is a
better idea than Linux.

I think by "works well with Linux" in that it has a bash shell, has Homebrew,
etc.

~~~
achompas
No, I was under the (mistaken) impression that Linux on Mac is fine. It's not.
Sorry about that.

~~~
sitkack
No problem. I thought that as well until I had to boot linux on my mac for an
SSD upgrade.

Witness the help pages organized by specific MBP version:
[https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro](https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro)
yes, it is _that_ complex.

------
elclanrs
Nice laptop, but unusable website. It takes 3+ seconds to at least see
something, and the scrolling effect makes everything seem so slow. There is an
obvious memory leak somewhere, the graphs in devtools are INSANE for such a
simple site, take a look [http://imgur.com/j13Xk6h](http://imgur.com/j13Xk6h)

~~~
devwebee
They are loading like 20 jQuery libraries in the header. Nothing is minified.
By looking at the JS code here
[http://assets.razerzone.com/eeimages/products/15348/js/templ...](http://assets.razerzone.com/eeimages/products/15348/js/template7.js),
it seems like they vomited jQuery on top of a PSD2HTML site. Bad indentation,
bad class names like ".bar-prc1", ".bar-prc2", ".bar-prc3", no selector
caching, no consitent usage of chaining, inconsistent style overall, in other
words, a mess.

------
quchen
For me, the most important selling point of a laptop has become how good the
keyboard is. Usually, that starts with an evaluation of its shittiness. Hires
version of the keyboard:
[http://assets.razerzone.com/eeimages/razer_pages/16039/razer...](http://assets.razerzone.com/eeimages/razer_pages/16039/razer-
blade-gallery-v2-05.png)

\- Has delete key in usable position. Good.

\- Ctrl is in the bottom left corner. Good.

\- Right Meta key is Fn. Bad.

\- No Home/End/PgUp/PgDown keys. No-go. Next!

------
batoure
I feel like I am probably pretty alone in this. But I have really been hoping
that they would update the razer edge pro line.

I have a surface pro 2 for work that I really like and having something close
to that that could do high performance gaming has basically been a dream of
mine since forever.

Sadly what they have shared on their forums seems to reflect that they don't
want to do, or can't make work another edge despite its pretty wide
popularity.

------
bhauer
I _really_ like the specs and looks of this. Trouble is, I really don't need
another computer in my life. I've already got four desktops, and three
tablets, one of which is a Surface Pro.

But, that screen and those specs are very appealing.

Plus, as someone who was just short of addicted—okay, addicted—to Return to
Castle Wolfenstein, I did not know there was a new Wolfenstein game coming up.
Also excited to find out more about that.

------
codezero
Looks beautiful. How long does it run on battery? The specs are nice, but if
you can't really be mobile you may as well get a desktop.

~~~
sugarstain
Even if you have to plug it in, a laptop is still far more portable than a
desktop. If you're moving about and working in different areas, but still have
access to power then a laptop could still be a better solution.

~~~
err4nt
An iMac is portable, a Macbook is mobile. I'm hoping this is mobile, but
knowing the PC laptop world my guess is <2hours of battery under serious use.

My question is will this need to be tethered to a power outlet to use? Is the
battery just so your machine doesn't shut off while moving from room to room?

Personally MacBooks have a good battery but I'm _still_ debating buying an
external battery to keep that running longer. I wonder if you could modify the
HyperShop batteries to work with PC laptops...

~~~
selectodude
They're claiming 6hrs of "productivity" and 2-3 hours of gaming, which is
about what I get with a less powerful 13" retina MacBook Pro. Granted, this is
also 1000 dollars more expensive.

------
rhizome
So, with this and the Lenovo Yoga Pro both having QHD panels, I'm hoping
there's a lot more in this vein coming down the pipe.

~~~
rogerbinns
Still 16:9 though for some unfathomable reason.

------
deletes
_Page design made me dizzy._

But seriously, I really wouldn't mind if laptops were a centimeter or two
thicker and the battery held far more than 2 hours on heavy usage. My backpack
designed for laptops could easily carry two or three, so that is not a
problem, and when the laptop is in use, the extra thickness doesn't really
matter.

I just don't see why this craze for thinness.

~~~
derefr
I would say it's so you can have a laptop _on you_ in situations where you
weren't specifically planning to bring it with you, just because it's light
enough to forget you have it.

------
shostack
How hot will this thing get when gaming? Can it be used for prolonged sessions
when playing graphics intensive games on high settings (like Titanfall)?

I have an Alienware M17x and that sucker will burn you if you have it on your
lap.

Beyond that, it is prone to overheating when placed on a flat surface and I
had to usually put some sort of spacer underneath to give it better airflow.

------
drblast
Oooh, this looks really nice. I'm so happy that high-pixel density screens are
becoming available. It's about time.

But with a built-in battery...ahh, almost had me. Sticking to Thinkpads. I'd
gladly sacrifice some thinness to be able to replace worn-out batteries or use
multiple batteries on the go.

------
mistercow
I cannot wait for this style of website scrolling to die. It was neat as a
proof of concept, but as a way of actually presenting information, it's
ridiculous.

I want to be able to read some information and see some pictures. I don't need
that to try to be a futuristic experience.

Get off my lawn!

------
lukasm
No power button next to backspace? Has a delete key? Shut up an take my money!

------
herokusaki
Interesting how it's so thin and yet not really that light.

~~~
sitkack
Lead, for solid smooooth heft.

------
thejerz
This is a black Macbook Pro.

~~~
CSDude
With a much more powerful grahpics card

------
kbar13
is it wrong that I want one for the screen, but to run OSX so I can write
code?

I don't game on a laptop.

~~~
shostack
What about dual booting or using Virtual Box and installing your favorite
Linux flavor?

~~~
kbar13
Having done the Windows 7 & archlinux dual boot dance for many years before
getting a MBP, I can say I don't want to go back to that :(.

Hackintosh is close enough, but if there isn't support for the hardware I
would rather try wiping off windows and putting arch/freebsd on there.

